# Unterschied Passiver und Aktiver Analog Ausgang



## Nost (10 Juli 2013)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand den unterschied der beiden Varianten erklären. Was zeichnet einen Aktiven Analogausgang aus und was einen passiven. Über google habe ich keine zufriedenstellende Antwort gefunden.


----------



## Paule (10 Juli 2013)

Nost schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kann mir jemand den unterschied der beiden Varianten erklären. Was zeichnet einen Aktiven Analogausgang aus und was einen passiven. Über google habe ich keine zufriedenstellende Antwort gefunden.


Das "Aktiv" bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang wer die Speisespannung für das Analogsignal liefert.
Hast du einen aktiven Sensor musst du den Analogausgang deiner S7-Karte auf 4-Draht stellen (passiv).
Hast du einen passiven Sensor musst du die Speisespannung für den Sensor liefern. An der SPS hast du jetzt trotzdem zwei Möglichkeiten:
Entweder du versorgst den Sensor separat und lässt den Analogeingang auf Passiv oder du stellst (im Idealfall) auf 2-Draht 4-20mA (aktiv), somit wird das Analogsignal von dem Analogkanal der Karte versorgt.
Alles klar?


----------

